# Mon Macbook ne détecte aucun écran externe



## Pelnoph (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Unibody et possesseurs d'un écran Samsung 22 pouces, je souhaitais les reliés. Mais malgré avoir acheter un adaptateur DVI et VGA, aucune image sur mon écran Samsung.

Y'a-t-il d'autres personnes dans mon cas ? Est-ce que le problèmes est connu ? As-t-il été résolu ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Pelnoph


----------



## bora (2 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

Problème similaire pour ma part...
Lorsque je branche mon moniteur Samsung SyncmasterT240 à l'adaptateur mini-dvi/dvi via le câble dvi, l'écran, qui jusque là me prévenait qu'il ne détectait aucun signal, s'éteint.
Pour ma part l'écran s'éteint même si l'adaptateur n'est pas relié à mon macbook...! Et le mac ne détecte évidemment aucun écran...

Le problème est-il le même ?


----------



## Pelnoph (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai exactement le même problèmes que vous.


----------



## marc-book (2 Janvier 2010)

hello 

sur le samsung > touche "source" et sélectionner DVI/VGA/HDMI celui qui vous conviendra 
sur le mac > préférence système ( pomme bleue en haut à gauche) > détecter les moniteurs 

... donne quoi ??

vos Samsung sont ceux avec tuner ??


----------



## bora (2 Janvier 2010)

touche "source" : oui, l'ecran s'eteint apres etre passe sous la source dvi.

preference systeme > detecter moniteur : rien n'est detecté...

le plus etrange je trouve, c'est que l'ecran s'eteint des qu'on le connecte a l'adaptateur MÊME SI l'adaptateur n'est pas relié à l'ordinateur... Des que je branche l'adaptateur au bout du cable dvi, pouf, l'ecran s'eteint (ou se met en veille, je ne sais pas trop)...

lecran a un tuner en effet.


----------



## marc-book (3 Janvier 2010)

cooool

mais aussi, faut pas poser la même question à différents endroits .. ou au moins pas sur le même forum

je pense qu'il ne s'éteint pas : préf système>moniteurs > moniteur > cocher "afficher moniteur dans la barre des menus"  >>> une icône s'installe en haut à droite 
clic sur l'icône (une fois le Samsung branché) > activer (ou désactiver) copie vidéo 

donne quoi ??


----------



## Pelnoph (3 Janvier 2010)

Je test demain et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## bora (3 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part je ne vois pas l'option "activer/désactiver la copie video" en cliquant sur l'icône...
Il y a :
- Détecter les moniteurs (quand je clique il ne se passe rien de particulier),
- 3 paramètres "800x600 (étendu)" "1024x640" et "1200x800" + "LCD couleur" en grisé,
- "Nombre d'éléments récents" et "Préférences Moniteurs...".

Pelnoph, est-ce que vous avez testé le branchement de votre macbook à un autre moniteur par hasard ? ou au samsung via VGA ? ou testé un autre câble DVI ou un autre adaptateur sur le samsung ?

Je ne vais pas pouvoir tester tout ça avant 2 semaines mais si d'ici là je n'ai pas de solution, je teste tout ça. Et on pourra peut-être savoir si le problème vient du moniteur, du mac, du câble dvi (qui était un produit reconditionné pour ma part...) ou de l'adaptateur.


----------



## Pelnoph (3 Janvier 2010)

J'ai testé en VGA et DVI, aucun ne fonctionne. J'ai testé sur un autre écran, mais ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je précise que j'ai utilisé les adaptateurs Apple.

Cordialement.


----------



## marc-book (3 Janvier 2010)

pour ma part j'ai un macbook, un samsung 2470 HD et tout fonctionne à merveille 
en DVI 
avez vous vérifié vos branchements ?? bien vissés ?? touche source > choix du branchement ??
le moniteur est allumé ?  l'adaptateur dans le bon trou ??


----------



## bora (4 Janvier 2010)

Pour info, je suis allé changé mon câble dvi, ils l'ont testé, et il ne fonctionnait pas. Espérons que le problème ne vienne que de là.


----------

